# We have the results.



## QuickSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

My husband has prostate cancer.    Two of his 12 biopsies were positive.. however his Gleason score was 3/3...  which means it is low grade.  He is having a bone scan next week and then we will decide on how we want to proceed.   His urologist says he has a choice in the whole range of options from watchful waiting to a prostetectomy..  

We are going to have a few Rum and Cokes tonight and try to come to grips with this thing..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2015)

Very sorry to hear that Quicksilver, wishing the best for your husband...hugs.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 29, 2015)

QS, I'm sorry two of the test were positive, I know this is hard news for you both, but as others have said prostrate cancer is one of the most survivable, just keep thinking this.  I will keep you in my thoughts and hope for an easy and complete recovery.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2015)

It is news that no one wants to hear, for sure. I don't know what to say except follow doctors orders and I know he can beat this thing. I know two friends that had radiation treatments and are fine now. Rum and coke sounds like a great idea and keep us posted. Pappy


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

QS, You and hubby are in my thoughts.  Ironically I am just now starting a Bourbon and coke.  I just know it will work out.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 29, 2015)

6 is the lowest Gleason score you can have with a positive biopsy, that should be very reassuring. Don't rush into any decision. I'd recommend joining a prostate cancer FB group. That's the fastest way I know to get a broad perspective on the situation.


----------



## jujube (Jul 29, 2015)

There are so many options out there for prostate cancer.  My dad went with radiation and came through it just fine.  Stay strong. Thank goodness, it's a slow-moving cancer so you have time to pick the right option.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 29, 2015)

That is a very reassuring result, QuickSilver. I hope you are feeling better now.
Stay strong as you both decide  what to do next. :bighug:


----------



## Lara (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you for keeping us updated, Quick Silver. Why is one option "watchful waiting"? Do they think it might go into remission on it's own? Let's think positive and expect the best. Take care.


----------



## Lon (Jul 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My husband has prostate cancer.    Two of his 12 biopsies were positive.. however his Gleason score was 3/3...  which means it is low grade.  He is having a bone scan next week and then we will decide on how we want to proceed.   His urologist says he has a choice in the whole range of options from watchful waiting to a prostetectomy..
> 
> We are going to have a few Rum and Cokes tonight and try to come to grips with this thing..



If I had been fortunate to have had that low a Gleason Score I might have opted for a different procedure than the Radical Prostatectomy that I had 25 years ago. Good luck with what ever decision is made.


----------



## Lon (Jul 29, 2015)

Lara said:


> Thank you for keeping us updated, Quick Silver. Why is one option "watchful waiting"? Do they think it might go into remission on it's own? Let's think positive and expect the best. Take care.



Prostate Cancer is never likely to go into remission.


----------



## imp (Jul 29, 2015)

QS, a lot depends on his age. FWIW, if it were me, at 73, I have no doubt I would refuse any radical (radiation, chemo, brachytherapy) treatment. 15 years ago, well, I just don't know. I have several friends who opted for prostatectomy, and the radioactive seeds; all experienced very difficult times long afterward.

Trust in whatever decision  you collectively make. He needs you now desperately.   imp


----------



## Linda (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm sure sorry Quicksilver.  My husband's Gleason numbers weren't as good.  I forget now but I think there was a 7 in there.  He had the robot surgery and still had a PSA afterwards but it's real low.  I'll sure be thinking about both of you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 29, 2015)

Very sorry QS. Hoping for a quick recovery.  Hugs.


----------



## chic (Jul 30, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> QS, I'm sorry two of the test were positive, I know this is hard news for you both, but as others have said prostrate cancer is one of the most survivable, just keep thinking this. I will keep you in my thoughts and hope for an easy and complete recovery.



True. I've only known two men who've had prostate cancer and both survived. Let's hope all will go well for your husband too.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 30, 2015)

QS, I'm sorry you two have to go through this, and I know it must be very difficult for you.  You are in my thoughts for strength and wisdom.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 30, 2015)

Linda said:


> I'm sure sorry Quicksilver.  My husband's Gleason numbers weren't as good.  I forget now but I think there was a 7 in there.  He had the robot surgery and still had a PSA afterwards but it's real low.  I'll sure be thinking about both of you.



He is seriously thinking about having robotic surgery..   Can you tell me how that was for your hubby?  How was the recovery?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 30, 2015)

I`m so sorry,QS. I know that certainly wasn`t the outcome you were hoping for. Sounds like it was caught very early though. I don`t know a lot about prostate cancer, but I have heard there are several different treatments. Hoping he gets good,helpful advice on what his best option is. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Linda (Jul 30, 2015)

Quicksilver, his surgery was fine but he has an extremely positive attitude and takes control of his own health as much as he can.  He hasn't gotten that depression that a lot of people get when they are told they have cancer.  I can see it in the people in the waiting rooms, so many just look so sad and sit there and stare at the floor.  He's warm and friendly and talks to the health workers and people in the waiting room.  His Dr had him take Lupron and wanted him to take something else after surgery.  After about a year on the Lupron he went off it due to leg pain and really bad menopause symptoms.   Something I never had.  Anyway, it took almost a year after he went off Lupron to get rid of the crying (when he was trying to tell something he saw on the news or something sort of sad that had happened to someone) night sweats, hot flashes, not being able to sleep etc.   His Dr laughed at him for deciding to go on Turmeric (a yellow spice) which he's been on a couple years now.  I am sure this has nothing to do with prostate cancer, but in March he had surgery for some fast growing spindle cell tumors in his abdomen, which went from bowling ball size, baseball and then smaller ones, down to specks that are still in him.  He hasn't went back to the urologist who did the prostate surgery because a year or so ago he told him his prostate cancer would be back and if he didn't get on the drugs he (the doctor) wanted him on he'd be dead before long.  I do think he plans to go see him and tell him about the spindle cell tumors and see what he has to say, but so far he hasn't.  He is one who says he's going to live to be 100 because he has so much to do, so many more fish to catch etc.  I say, fine, just don't expect me to hang around that long.  But with both his surgeries people, including the doctors, were shocked at his fast recovery.   I hope your husband does as well regarding the surgery.  Sorry if I told you more than you wanted to hear, sometimes I have trouble shutting up.  In fact one rude person told me I was like a Chatty Cathy doll that the string had broke on and you couldn't shut it up.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 31, 2015)

QS, I'm so sorry.  I'm hoping for the best possible outcome for your husband and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Debby (Aug 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My husband has prostate cancer.    Two of his 12 biopsies were positive.. however his Gleason score was 3/3...  which means it is low grade.  He is having a bone scan next week and then we will decide on how we want to proceed.   His urologist says he has a choice in the whole range of options from watchful waiting to a prostetectomy..
> 
> We are going to have a few Rum and Cokes tonight and try to come to grips with this thing..




Sorry to hear that you got this news QS.  On the upside (if there can possibly be one ) is that as a nurse, you understand what is going on from the get go, more so than most of us would.  Will that make it any easier to decide how to proceed?  

I hope that this proves to be a bit of a speed bump and nothing more for you and your family.  Fingers crossed right?


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 1, 2015)

Debby said:


> Sorry to hear that you got this news QS.  On the upside (if there can possibly be one ) is that as a nurse, you understand what is going on from the get go, more so than most of us would.  Will that make it any easier to decide how to proceed?
> 
> I hope that this proves to be a bit of a speed bump and nothing more for you and your family.  Fingers crossed right?



I have joined a group for the wives of men with prostate cancer.. and even though I am an RN...  I find that I know nothing about the disease.. It's all new to me..   It's confusing and there are so many different scenarios it's mind boggling.   Treatment goes all the way from "watchful waiting" to full radical prostatectomy..   THEN there is the grade of the cancer to consider.. Can a grade 3 adenocarcinoma.. progress to a 4?    Can a Gleason score of 6 progress to a 7 or 8???    Or once a 6 always a 6?   I have no idea..

For now.. He is having a full body bone scan on Tuesday.  Once those results are in we will confer with his urologist.   THEN... rather than going to another urologist for a second opinion we will consult with a medial AND a radiation oncologist before deciding what we are going to do.   I feel like we are preparing for battle and we had better get all our ammunition in and ready..  as well as our battle strategy.   Fortunately... with a Gleason score of 6.. we have some time to decide the best course of action, and there is no need to schedule an operating room at this time.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2015)

QS, just thinking of you and wondering how you guys are doing?  I know it must be very hard right now.


----------



## Debby (Aug 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have joined a group for the wives of men with prostate cancer.. and even though I am an RN...  I find that I know nothing about the disease.. It's all new to me..   It's confusing and there are so many different scenarios it's mind boggling.   Treatment goes all the way from "watchful waiting" to full radical prostatectomy..   THEN there is the grade of the cancer to consider.. Can a grade 3 adenocarcinoma.. progress to a 4?    Can a Gleason score of 6 progress to a 7 or 8???    Or once a 6 always a 6?   I have no idea..
> 
> For now.. He is having a full body bone scan on Tuesday.  Once those results are in we will confer with his urologist.   THEN... rather than going to another urologist for a second opinion we will consult with a medial AND a radiation oncologist before deciding what we are going to do.   I feel like we are preparing for battle and we had better get all our ammunition in and ready..  as well as our battle strategy.   Fortunately... with a Gleason score of 6.. we have some time to decide the best course of action, and there is no need to schedule an operating room at this time.




Well fingers crossed or prayers (as the individual sees fit of course) that the scan gives you something positive to hold onto!  Let's all remember Tuesday folks!  And I'm sure sorry that you are going through this but at least he has you to help him face it.  Must be a scary thing and we all feel for you.  

It must be weird to be an RN and find yourself feeling as confused as anybody else at a time like this?


----------



## imp (Aug 9, 2015)

*Prostate Treatment*

I hope this does not strike as being morbid; it's a fact of life, anyway. A pic of the radioactive "seeds" used to treat prostate cancer. My friend Charlie had the procedure done over a year ago. He got 97 of them The max is about 150. They are metallic, hollow, filled with a custom-mix of radioactive isotopes which collectively lose most of their radioactivity within several weeks' time. 

He was told not to allow himself to be present in the same room with a pregnant woman, nor to hold any child! The seeds are inserted via use of long needles supported in a gridwork of tiny holes, each being watched as to precise location via imaging. I shiver to think about this procedure, called Brachytherapy.   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 9, 2015)

IMP....   prostate cancer is confusing and very complicated.  There are things you need to consider that are not involved in other types of cancer.  WE are just learning and figuring out what we need to know.. who we need to see and what we need to be concerned.... or NOT concerned about..  It's going to take a lot of input.... from Urologists... Radiation Oncologists... Medical Oncologists... 2nd opinions... etc...  We are only at the very beginning.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 10, 2015)

QS, Im so sorry to hear that. I know you are an insider as a nurse, so anything I say counts for nothing. From what I have read, it does seems to me that your husband's chances for a good outcome are pretty high, whether he opts for treatment or not
I wish you both the best.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 10, 2015)

delete double post.


----------

